# Depression Chat



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi- I have battled depression since my early teens, and although I'm definitely winning the fight, it always helps to have more weapons. One thing that has always been really good for me is creating and sharing some daily goals, especially when I'm really struggling with everyday tasks. I looked online for depression forums, but most of them are full of angsty teenagers and people trying to sell miracle cures. In a community the size of HT, there have to be another couple of people who get (clinically diagnosed) winter blues. So- want to talk?

P.S. This might be under the wrong section, since I'm just looking for chat, not alternative remedies or anything.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I have battled with depression unknowingly for about 26 years. That year, my dad dies when I was 13 and started a cycle of anxiety and sadness, that has been deeper than what would be "normal". I farm, and sometimes farming is VERY stressful, and the last few years have been hard for us, and it translated for me, into a fairly deep depression.

I have a great life, and I am generally happy, which is plain ironic. I have an awesome four kids, and awesome wife, and awesome faith in God. I have a beautiful farm that I adore.

But in spite of all that, and knowing all that, I believe I was affected profoundly by my dads death all those years ago. The fall of 2014, I had big struggles, got through it, felt better, but then the fall of 2015, I hit the end, the bottom, I was hurting, I was just out of it and anxious to the point of immobilization.

I booked an appointment with my doctor, ( us men are not great at accepting a potential problem!), and I straight out asked for medication. After going through the checklist, he agreed I had depression issues, long term chronic, situational depression. 

After I got past the side affects of my drug, I have been a new man almost. It has given me balance, I have been much more comfortable with issues that happen, and so much more stable, so to speak. 

That is my story, I only wish I had sought help much sooner...


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm so glad you went! I know exactly what you mean about the right med turning you into a new person. I had some bad problems with the first few meds I took, but when I finally found the right one, I felt free in a way I hadn't since I was probably 11 or 12. I take effexor xr, but I have to keep bumping up the dose, so I'm making an appointment with a psychiatrist to see if I can switch/ add/ do something so I don't hit the max dose by the time I'm 30!


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm glad to hear you got some help farmerDale.

I visited a few forums in the past, too, and never stayed long. In some ways, they made me more depressed. I finally saw a psychologist last year for depression and anxiety. Hormones started my problems (stupid birth control pills), but the therapist helped me see some long-held beliefs that were feeding the depression and anxiety. Something went haywire a few months ago, though, and the anxiety came back with a vengeance. Still working on that one. The depression is barely there now, but it seems like it would be easy to fall back into that funk, especially with the toll the anxiety has taken. 

I'm waiting for my library to get the book Mood Cure. I hear a lot of people have been helped with the author's take on amino acids. There are so many depression self-help books out there, but most aren't worth much in my opinion. Hoping this one will be different.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've struggled with depressive episodes all my life. Finally discovered a therapeutic "group" that was helpful...no meds. The belief was that depression is anger turned inward; and boy was that me! I literally blamed myself for absolutely everything that ever went wrong for any and all people I loved. Growing up and realizing I'm not all powerful so as to control how healthy and/or well balanced others are released me. Permitting myself to feel and express anger helped extremely; and being able to forgive myself for not being able to control all I had wanted to...such as a loved one getting hurt and/or dying...was the key that locked the door on depressive episodes.

Now when thoughts evade my conscious that invite me into a guilty state, I can literally tell those thoughts to "hit the road"!


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

I've always dealt with depression to some degree, but lately it has been almost more than I can bare. I know I need to go on something, but I've been on so many things in the past that simply took emotion away all together!! I've had so many that made me into a zombie  I have a good life, good husband, no reasons to be sad, so I have a hard time understanding this overwhelming oppression. I do have Lyme disease, and I know that plays some part, I'm so limited in what I can do, always in pain, and feel like I fail at being a wife, mother, housekeeper, pastors wife, etc. So I know that has an impact. I try to get myself interested in hobbies, etc. But can't even seem to do simple things I used to enjoy so much. I pray, that's all I know to do. I do take a few supplements to try to help, but I don't feel that they are doing anything. I know that with warmer weather around the corner, I will feel better, to be able to sit in the warm sunshine, to plant some flowers and some veggies, to hear the birds sing, I love the spring and summer time! 

I'd be happy to share, encourage, laugh, cry, whatever you need, Keeperofthehome!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you get depressed your body chemistry changes. This is why some people just can&#8217;t seem to get out of it. Try a potassium supplement. This will raise your serotonin level. I used to suffer from winter depression until I started taking potassium in December. I did this for three winters straight, now I don&#8217;t need to.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Might try potassium. I do know my chemistry is off because I grew up in an abusive home. 

I just got back on my old adhd medicine (which I probably would not have put myself on if I'd really understood). I took it from age 11- 23, and stopped during college to try a different one because I thought the old one had stopped working. Now I think I was struggling because I had severe, untreated depression, and my abusive mother was getting crazier and more controlling by the day, and I had more important things on my mind than schoolwork! Anyway, mom died 3 years ago, and now I'm back on the low dose of my old med, and it feels great- feels so normal. I'm torn between happiness that I feel good and sadness that my mom screwed up my brain so badly that I have to drug myself just to function.


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried niacin for depression? I watched a video about it:
http://mightyambitions.com/niacin-for-depression/


----------

